# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Orfeu më nanurisi - ndarja poezi 2010

## shigjeta

*Orfeu më nanurisi*
_(Fatime Sokolit)_

Fontana tinguj melodie lëshonte,
Shpërthente prej saj uji kristalor,
Shkonte tatpjetës më vale shkumzue,
Ujiste florën me larmi të blertë,
Çmi përkëdheli faqet fllad i lehtë.
Aromë brilantini kundërmonte lulja,
Zogjtë cicëronin ambëlsisht,
Kënga e tyre artin seç e grishë.
Përbluaja në mendje,shikoja hutueshëm,
Tingëllonte lira nga një zë amshimi,
U ndal natyra dëgjonte apogjeun!
Malet shkëmbinjtë lëvizën prej vendit,
Që të jenë më afër zërit të mrekulluar.
Egërsirat zbritën nga pyjet,
Dëgjonin artisten të emocionuar.
Zogjtë ndalën këngën cicërimat,
Heshtueshëm kundronin,çzë eufonie.
Plepat e shelgjet ndaluan lëvizjet e gjetheve,
Nga kjo bukurtingëllimë qiftelie.
U mrekullova nga kjo natyrë e stolisur,
Qiftelia kënga e Fatimes më kish nanurisur.
Për një çast mbretëroi harmonia e pasosur,
Farfuriste Fontana e paqja e përsosur.
Nga mitika erdhi lira kënga e Orfeut..

----------

